# GM North West Meet July 2012 - Formby Hall



## Junior (Mar 9, 2012)

This is the first golf day i've organised so be gentle . . . . . . . . .Mods, can you put a "sticky" on this please. 

Formby Hall is a European Challenge Tour Venue and have offered a range of options and are the most flexible on dates.   http://www.formbyhallgolfresort.co.uk/golf/courses-driving-range/the-old-course

Please let me have a date and an golfing option and i'll book based on the most popular date (my thinking is its best to have 16-20 people play Medinah package rather than 4 people play the Firestone package).

I've spoken with the golf manager at FH and ideally I want to confirm the booking asap as they wont be able to hold the dates forever.  I'll let the thread run for a week , choose the most popular date, and then request a deposit from each.  I need to pay a Â£100 deposit when we confirm the booking.  My green fee on the day has been waived if we get 16 people or more.  I'll obviously pay the same as everyone else and will divide this up by the number of players and give everyone an equal amount back on the day. 

Date's :

Friday the 13th July

Friday the 20th July

Sunday the 22nd of July 

Golfing Options

Medinah 
18 Holes of Golf
Â£45pp

Valhalla 
Coffee & Bacon Rolls
18 Holes of golf
Â£50pp

Riviera
Coffee & Bacon Rolls
18 Holes of golf
1 Course Meal
Â£57.50pp

Firestone
Coffee & Bacon Rolls
9 Holes of golf (Par 3 course)
Soup & Sandwiches
18 Holes of golf
1 Course Meal
Â£70pp


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2012)

Surely you need at least the bacon butty option.

I would be up for this, Friday as preference.


----------



## BramallMac (Mar 9, 2012)

I would be up for 13th July and the Medinah.

Big problem with the 20th & 22nd - The Open is going on at Lytham at the same time.

Iain


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for doing this, can't make any of the dates sadly.
Working (grrrr).


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Would be up for this. Will leave the date picking to others as none are great, but I can probably move some things around. Well done by the way.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2012)

Firstly Junior. Very well done.

Secondly, I am sure most would agree that the organiser getting the free option is better than people getting Â£3 back each, so I think it only fair that you take advantage of this. I am sure 90% would agree. If I play you can have the free round as far as I am concerned.

I can only make a weekend, unless a bank holiday, and would love to come. However, go with the best replied.

Good luck.

EDIT: If 4.00, or after, tee times were available, may be able to make one of the Fridays, possibly the same for others. He may do a better rate for twilight also.


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 9, 2012)

Both Fridays booked up in work but I can do the Sunday.

Not bothered about which option we go for as long as a bacon butty is involved.

Good luck with the organising Andy


----------



## teetime72 (Mar 9, 2012)

Any option any day.

I`m assuming handicaps will not be required ?.


----------



## Gazp (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd be up for this, don't mind which package but I'd avoid Open Championship weekend


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2012)

Any of them 2 Fridays are best for me Andy.

I won't make that Sunday unfortunately.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for organising this Junior.
Any of the dates are fine with me, and I also think you should take the freebie!


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 9, 2012)

Gutted, can't do Fridays - at school. Will keep an eye out to see if the Sunday is chosen. I agree that you should take the free round for doing the legwork.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2012)

yeah, have the freebie, you made the effort and did the organising seems fair to me.


----------



## Junior (Mar 9, 2012)

teetime72 said:



			Any option any day.

I`m assuming handicaps will not be required ?.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, official  h.cap certs not required.


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry forgot to say I vote for the organiser goes for free!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Organiser goes free is a given as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 9, 2012)

could be interested in the frdays would need to check my diary....

I DONT think you should get the free round .......
















JOKE!


----------



## Yerman (Mar 9, 2012)

Friday 13th is only date I might be able to get free. The Par3 course is a good warm up and quite testing.:fore:


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 9, 2012)

The par 3 course is great.... Can only do the Sunday am afraid... Dont mind any of the options...


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 9, 2012)

Weekend the open is on will be carnage traffic wise, I'd imagine a lot of people will be coming round from Southpport etc.  Plus it's my daughters birthday that weekend so a non-starter!

Friday 13th would get my vote, won't have a problem getting time off work.  Happy with whatever is agreed in terms of package.

Well played on the organising and take the freebie


----------



## Tiger (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll not be coming but big hand to Junior for responding to the call to action. Muchos respect!  :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry Working on the 13th and will be at the open all week maybe some other time, anybody who want's a knock at BOL from the the end of the March just PM me


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 10, 2012)

I didn't realise it was open week.

Either of the Fridays are ok, I'm looking at going to Lytham on the Saturday and I'll be perched on the sofa all day Sunday.


----------



## Junior (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking like the Friday 13th is the best option, due to the Open being the week after.  I'll let the thread run for a few more days to gauge an idea of numbers before making the booking.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2012)

I should be able to make it, if the tee time, or some of them are after 3.30. I understand if your going for earlier though.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I should be able to make it, if the tee time, or some of them are after 3.30. I understand if your going for earlier though.
		
Click to expand...

+ 1 for me! If we could get 2 more Liverbirdie we could head up after?!? Could make a 4pm tee time!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 11, 2012)

Junior said:



			Looking like the Friday 13th is the best option, due to the Open being the week after.  I'll let the thread run for a few more days to gauge an idea of numbers before making the booking.
		
Click to expand...

Frdiay 13th is good for me Junior so count me in.

Well played again on getting us all organised!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			+ 1 for me! If we could get 2 more Liverbirdie we could head up after?!? Could make a 4pm tee time!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, but dont want to interfere with Juniors plans at this early stage. But, if he is happy, I'm game.


----------



## Junior (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all

So the 13th it is then.   I'll call and reserve the tee-times for 3 x 4 balls.  This gives us a bit of breathing space if others want to join, and we can break up into 3 balls if neccessary.  And we'll go for the Riveria package to keep the cost down a little.   

I'll call them today and leave the deposite.  I'll need Â£10 from those confirmed, so please PM me and i'll send you details so you can wire me the cash, or alternatively, drop me a cheque to the address below. 

Andy Wright
38 Booths Hill Road
Lymm
Cheshire
WA130DL


Karl_102 & Liverbirdie, i'll keep you guy's posted about what tee times are available. I'm thinking its best if we dont leave it until 3:30, so apologies for this, however, i will enquire for a tee-time on your behalf and see if you can ride on the back of our package

Confirmed so far : 

Me
Louise_a
BrammallMac
bluewolf
teetime72
Gazp
Stuart_C
Qwerty
NWJ
Scouser - poss 
Yerman - poss
Karl_102 - after 4pm
Liverbirdie - after4pm


----------



## Scouser (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Junior  need to check with work next week if thats ok!

What package did you decide on?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2012)

Junior said:



			Hi all

So the 13th it is then.   I'll call and reserve the tee-times for 3 x 4 balls.  This gives us a bit of breathing space if others want to join, and we can break up into 3 balls if neccessary.  And we'll go for the Riveria package to keep the cost down a little.   
I'll call them today and leave the deposite.  I'll need Â£10 from those confirmed, so please PM me and i'll send you details so you can wire me the cash, or alternatively, drop me a cheque to the address below. 

Andy Wright
38 Booths Hill Road
Lymm
Cheshire
WA130DL


Karl_102 & Liverbirdie, i'll keep you guy's posted about what tee times are available. I'm thinking its best if we dont leave it until 3:30, so apologies for this, however, i will enquire for a tee-time on your behalf and see if you can ride on the back of our package

Confirmed so far : 

Me
Louise_a
BrammallMac
bluewolf
teetime72
Gazp
Stuart_C
Qwerty
NWJ
Scouser - poss 
Yerman - poss
Karl_102 - after 4pm
Liverbirdie - after4pm
		
Click to expand...


No apologies needed. See what happens and keep me posted, only downside is you may be leaving me with a Man U fan!!!!  If City win the league dont mind, if united, can anyone recommend any Callaway ear defenders.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll send a cheque off to you Junior.


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I'll send a cheque off to you Junior.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all

I've paid the deposit today and ended up reserving 4 tee times from 0948 in the morning.  I can reduce it to the 3 slots in May if needed but hopefully more will join the day !!!   

Hi Liverbirdie & Karl_102

I've booked a tee time for you guy's at 4.04.  This rate is Â£35 p/p as its a twilight green fee.  Let me know if you still want it.    There are still 2 spaces if anyone wants to join this slot.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 13, 2012)

Junior said:



			Hi all

I've paid the deposit today and ended up reserving 4 tee times from 0948 in the morning. I can reduce it to the 3 slots in May if needed but hopefully more will join the day !!! 

Hi Liverbirdie & Karl_102

I've booked a tee time for you guy's at 4.04. This rate is Â£35 p/p as its a twilight green fee. Let me know if you still want it. There are still 2 spaces if anyone wants to join this slot.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, thanks very much Junior.

Let me know when you need the balance paying.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2012)

Junior said:



			Hi all

I've paid the deposit today and ended up reserving 4 tee times from 0948 in the morning.  I can reduce it to the 3 slots in May if needed but hopefully more will join the day !!!   

Hi Liverbirdie & Karl_102

I've booked a tee time for you guy's at 4.04.  This rate is Â£35 p/p as its a twilight green fee.  Let me know if you still want it.    There are still 2 spaces if anyone wants to join this slot.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Junior, Without weakening the main booking, does anyone else fancy a knock with me and Karl_102 at 4:04 tee time to make a 4-ball up? Maybe this way you can attend without taking a day off work. I've played Formby hall once before (but it was icebound), but impressed me enough to return.

I'm sure if Stu_C and scouser slow them up enough, we may even meet the other forum members six hours after their round started in the bar, before we go out!!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure if Stu_C and scouser slow them up enough, we may even meet the other forum members six hours after their round started in the bar, before we go out!!! 

Click to expand...

You know that even though it takes me 150 shot to get round I keep up with the place of play....I have never lost a hole on any one.....  

And apparently Stu will be in the shower........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2012)

Scouser said:



			You know that even though it takes me 150 shot to get round I keep up with the place of play....I have never lost a hole on any one.....  

And apparently Stu will be in the shower........





Click to expand...

Take a load of balls everyone - lots of water. I lost no balls there last time........... due to all the water being iced over, so got everyone back. Otherwise I would have been at least 6 balls down!!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Take a load of balls everyone - lots of water. I lost no balls there last time........... due to all the water being iced over, so got everyone back. Otherwise I would have been at least 6 balls down!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just checked google earth there is non in front of the tee that I can see so I should be ok!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 13, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Just checked google earth there is non in front of the tee that I can see so I should be ok!
		
Click to expand...

There's at least one (that I can remember) where you have to carry a fair bit of water directly in front of the tee old chap!!

Played there last summer and really enjoyed it.  Played out of my skin which helps, and probably means I'll have a shocker this time round :mmm:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 13, 2012)

If its further than 15/20 yrds away I will be ok ..........


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks Junior, Without weakening the main booking, does anyone else fancy a knock with me and Karl_102 at 4:04 tee time to make a 4-ball up? Maybe this way you can attend without taking a day off work. I've played Formby hall once before (but it was icebound), but impressed me enough to return.

I'm sure if Stu_C and scouser slow them up enough, we may even meet the other forum members six hours after their round started in the bar, before we go out!!! 

Click to expand...

Think they will let us play through ?!?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Think they will let us play through ?!?!? 

Click to expand...

Maybe if 2, not if a 4.


----------



## Gazp (Mar 14, 2012)

Afraid I can't make it, I'm unable to get the time off work as others already have the time off......I'm not happy as I really fancied this.


----------



## Junior (Mar 14, 2012)

Gazp said:



			Afraid I can't make it, I'm unable to get the time off work as others already have the time off......I'm not happy as I really fancied this.
		
Click to expand...

Gazp

No problem.  There is plenty of time between now and the date.  I'll be chasing final payments in June so hopefully someone at your work will cancel their holiday on the 13th and you can come along.


----------



## Gazp (Mar 14, 2012)

Junior said:



			Gazp

No problem.  There is plenty of time between now and the date.  I'll be chasing final payments in June so hopefully someone at your work will cancel their holiday on the 13th and you can come along.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks Junior, Without weakening the main booking, does anyone else fancy a knock with me and Karl_102 at 4:04 tee time to make a 4-ball up? Maybe this way you can attend without taking a day off work. I've played Formby hall once before (but it was icebound), but impressed me enough to return.

I'm sure if Stu_C and scouser slow them up enough, we may even meet the other forum members six hours after their round started in the bar, before we go out!!! 

Click to expand...

Liver, Junior.
Would like to come to this but couldn't as I only get in from work at 8 am.
However, the 4pm slot could work for me but I don't want to mess anyone around, (ie say I'm coming then not wake up in time).
Can I keep an eye on this and decide nearer the time if the 4 ball isn't filled ?
Be good if we can start getting some regular meets.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Liver, Junior.
Would like to come to this but couldn't as I only get in from work at 8 am.
However, the 4pm slot could work for me but I don't want to mess anyone around, (ie say I'm coming then not wake up in time).
Can I keep an eye on this and decide nearer the time if the 4 ball isn't filled ?
Be good if we can start getting some regular meets.
		
Click to expand...

Again, if Junior is happy, welcome on board for the 4.00 slot. Pay your deposit and make sure your there. If you want to make sure, I'll bell you at 2.00 on the day. I'm annoying like that.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Again, if Junior is happy, welcome on board for the 4.00 slot. Pay your deposit and make sure your there. If you want to make sure, I'll bell you at 2.00 on the day. I'm annoying like that.
		
Click to expand...


Greg ..... I was 1 minute late last week and got a phonecall ..... I think liverbirdie is just lonely....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Greg ..... I was 1 minute late last week and got a phonecall ..... I think liverbirdie is just lonely....
		
Click to expand...

Never be late for lessons, especially with a sage grasshopper/mr.miyagi/Obi wan character like me.

Sadly I have the eyesight of grasshopper,  the dress sense of Obi wan and drive like mr miyagi's old car.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never be late for lessons, especially with a sage grasshopper/mr.miyagi/Obi wan character like me.

Sadly I have the eyesight of grasshopper,  the dress sense of Obi wan and drive like mr miyagi's old car.
		
Click to expand...

I appollogise.....apologise appol.......u know what I mean but subway was needed


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Again, if Junior is happy, welcome on board for the 4.00 slot. Pay your deposit and make sure your there. If you want to make sure, I'll bell you at 2.00 on the day. I'm annoying like that.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Greg.  The 4pm slot is reserved on the deposit so just drop me a PM if you want my bank details to transfer the cash or drop me a cheque in the post.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Again, if Junior is happy, welcome on board for the 4.00 slot. Pay your deposit and make sure your there. If you want to make sure, I'll bell you at 2.00 on the day. I'm annoying like that.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I'm usually up by 1pm so I should be able to make it.
Gives me an excuse for being pants too.


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2012)

So far Deposits received from :

Me
NWJ
LouiseA
BramallMac
Karl_102

Many thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello Junior, do you need deposits from us in the late game also. If so, I'm away the weekend but will send next week.


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Junior, do you need deposits from us in the late game also. If so, I'm away the weekend but will send next week.
		
Click to expand...

Yes pls matey.  No probs, next wk is fine.


----------



## Dreamer2 (Mar 16, 2012)

hi ,,,just out of interest ,,Ive just played there & the deal i got on line was 69 pounds for one person you get

one 18 hole round B&B 2 course meal & use of there gym ,,swimming pool etc
the same for the misses but she changed the golf for a 1 hour treatment in the spar

i goggled spar & golf ,,

just thought eyed mention it great course


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Junior,

I'm sending my deposit today, may be with you in the next day or so. There is a small chance that I wont be able to go, if LFC's American tour is brought forward, due to us not finishing fourth or fifth (I know) as they've got to be back for a Europa game on the 2nd August, and that's if I'm going.

However, if I do cancel, the Â£10 deposit can go to someone else, giving them a cheaper round, as don't want to mess you about, more chance of getting rid that way also. We now just need to get a fourth body for our tee time.

Also, come on everyone else, get your deposits in!!! I can say that now.


----------



## Junior (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers Liverbirdie, got it today !!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2012)

Good stuff, fella.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello Junior,

Probably needs a bump.

I should definitely be ok now, as not going until the week after to see the reds in the U S of A. I know you've got my cheque.

Putting it up the top, may get some new interest also.

LB


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Junior, sorry about the delay, I completely forgot about this. Could I confirm a bit closer to the date? I'm working on the date chosen, but I should be able to move some things around, but I won't have confirmation of this till Mid June due to issues at work at the moment... I don't want to mess anyone around, so don't hold places open for me, but if there is an opening, I may be able to take it later...


----------



## Junior (Apr 3, 2012)

Liver ,  You read my mind, just logged on to do the same !!! been traveling with work a bit so not been on as much as I would have liked !!

Bluewolf, no problem, quite a few spots available still so imagine that there will be close to the time!!

GMTowers, if any staff fancy this then just let me know.  Its the week before the open so i'm not sure when you guy's will be traveling up to cover it.


----------



## Junior (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is the list so far.  Teetime, Yermen, scouser, qwerty, do you guy's know if you can make it yet ? can you just drop me a line to confirm so I can tick you off.   Cheers !! 

Me - confirmed
NWJ - confirmed
Louise_a - confirmed
BrammallMac - confirmed
Stuart_C - confirmed
bluewolf - will confirm nearer the time
teetime72 - tbc
Qwerty - tbc 
Scouser - tbc
Yerman - tbc
Karl_102 - confirmed after 4pm
Liverbirdie - confirmed after4pm
Gregbwfc - tbc nearer the time 4pm


----------



## teetime72 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi. Junior.

             Sorry to mess you about. I`m waiting to  hear from the Hospital about an operation to my hand
I`ve phoned them today and the reply I got was they will be making a decision shortly  (anyones guess )
I`m hoping not to have the op. before the end of the season  but if it comes before July I will not be able to 
turn it down.Soon as I know anything I will let you know   Cheers.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Junior

I can make the after 4pm jolly if theres still space?. What do i need to do to confirm it etc?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Hi Junior

I can make the after 4pm jolly if theres still space?. What do i need to do to confirm it etc?
		
Click to expand...

Send him a cheque.

There are 3 stipulations though, as there is already one Man U fan in our group:-

1. If you are a Man U fan,you can only come if Man U lose the league.
2. If you are a Man U fan and you win the league, it will only be discussed if you blame referees for winning it, dodgy goals, luck etc.
3. If you are a City fan, you can celebrate and buy us all a pint afterwards.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Send him a cheque.

There are 3 stipulations though, as there is already one Man U fan in our group:-

1. If you are a Man U fan,you can only come if Man U lose the league.
2. If you are a Man U fan and you win the league, it will only be discussed if you blame referees for winning it, dodgy goals, luck etc.
3. If you are a City fan, you can celebrate and buy us all a pint afterwards. 

Click to expand...

Dont worry about that  Im a Bolton fan, i could be in a foul mood about football in July if the worst happens though! 

I will get a cheque sorted and sent off to him. Do you know how much i need to send?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Dont worry about that  Im a Bolton fan, i could be in a foul mood about football in July if the worst happens though! 

I will get a cheque sorted and sent off to him. Do you know how much i need to send?
		
Click to expand...

I dont know what will be worst 2 Man U fans, or potentially 2 Bolton fans (if relegated)!!! Just checked earlier posts for details:-

I'll call them today and leave the deposite. I'll need Â£10 from those confirmed, so please PM me and i'll send you details so you can wire me the cash, or alternatively, drop me a cheque to the address below. 

Andy Wright
38 Booths Hill Road
Lymm
Cheshire
WA130DL

There you go, there is now 3 of us, with GregBWFC a possibility nearer the time.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dont know what will be worst 2 Man U fans, or potentially 2 Bolton fans (if relegated)!!! Just checked earlier posts for details:-

I'll call them today and leave the deposite. I'll need Â£10 from those confirmed, so please PM me and i'll send you details so you can wire me the cash, or alternatively, drop me a cheque to the address below. 

Andy Wright
38 Booths Hill Road
Lymm
Cheshire
WA130DL

There you go, there is now 3 of us, with GregBWFC a possibility nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

2 man u fans would deffo be worse!  Hopefully it wont come to that anyway! (relegation). Cheers for that ive PMed him so i can get his details to do bank transfer. Roll on Friday the 13th :fore:


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2012)

No probs Birchy, your in (just dropped you a PM). 

Still spaces left people !!!  

Me - confirmed
NWJ - confirmed
Louise_a - confirmed
BrammallMac - confirmed
Stuart_C - confirmed
bluewolf - will confirm nearer the time
teetime72 - tbc
Qwerty - tbc 
Scouser - tbc
Yerman - tbc
Karl_102 - confirmed after 4pm
Liverbirdie - confirmed after4pm
Gregbwfc - tbc nearer the time 4pm
Birchy - confirmed - 4pm


----------



## Junior (May 9, 2012)

*****BUMP*****

Still spaces folks!!!!!

Teetime72,  qwerty, scouser, yerman do you guys know if you can make it yet? 

Come on people, week before the open so it will get the juices flowing for Lytham!!!!


----------



## Birchy (May 10, 2012)

I have now been informed by both my bosses (work & home)  that i can make the full day now. Is this ok? If it will cause a problem i will stick with the 4pm slot?


----------



## Junior (May 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I have now been informed by both my bosses (work & home)  that i can make the full day now. Is this ok? If it will cause a problem i will stick with the 4pm slot?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Birchy, 

No problem , this is fine mate.  I'll be posting groups & tee times nearer the day.  Will hopefully get a few more.  

If anyone has any friends at their clubs who fancy this please let them know ! 

Cheers !!


----------



## teetime72 (May 14, 2012)

teetime72 said:



			Hi. Junior.

             Sorry to mess you about. I`m waiting to  hear from the Hospital about an operation to my hand
I`ve phoned them today and the reply I got was they will be making a decision shortly  (anyones guess )
I`m hoping not to have the op. before the end of the season  but if it comes before July I will not be able to 
turn it down.Soon as I know anything I will let you know   Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Hi. Junior.
Got my appointment today june 20th and will be out of action 6/8 weeks,so ufortunately will not be able to join you.Hope you all have a good day and that more people come forward to support your efforts.


----------



## Scouser (May 14, 2012)

Hi Junior sorry thought I had replied to this a while ago.  Need to pull out cheers


----------



## louise_a (May 14, 2012)

Come on people, lets make a good day of this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Hi Junior sorry thought I had replied to this a while ago.  Need to pull out cheers
		
Click to expand...

Booooooo!!!! Can't you make the 4.00 time? After all them free Donnay distances Ive given you, you'd still have some left, despite the lakes, ponds and streams...


----------



## Scouser (May 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Booooooo!!!! Can't you make the 4.00 time? After all them free Donnay distances Ive given you, you'd still have some left, despite the lakes, ponds and streams...
		
Click to expand...

They are Dunlop's and I like them ...there just as easy to lose as mt AD333 ....and I like the red logo on them they are pretty :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Hi Junior sorry thought I had replied to this a while ago.  Need to pull out cheers
		
Click to expand...

You won't be missed I promise yer.


----------



## Scouser (May 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You won't be missed I promise yer.  

Click to expand...

Knob.............last time I do you a favor..............and you let me down on the date b!tch


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Knob.............last time I do you a favor..............and you let me down on the date b!tch
		
Click to expand...

It's favour 

Retard.


----------



## Junior (Jun 1, 2012)

Final bump !! . . . 

We have 4 tee times provisionally booked, I got a voicemail yesterday and have confirming the numbers mid next week

Me - confirmed
NWJ - confirmed
Louise_a - confirmed
BrammallMac - confirmed
Stuart_C - confirmed
Birchy - confirmed

Karl_102 - confirmed after 4pm
Liverbirdie - confirmed after 4pm
Gregbwfc - tbc nearer the time 4pm - Greg , can you let me know mate. Cheers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2012)

** bump **


----------



## louise_a (Jun 15, 2012)

Come on people there must be others who want to play.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 15, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Come on people there must be others who want to play.
		
Click to expand...

I know, looking forward to meeting some other forummers. if not a day off work, have an early dart - come on people.


----------



## Junior (Jun 26, 2012)

***BUMP ***

Will be confirming with Formby Hall this week and requesting final payments.  

GregBWFC can you le tme know if you are still coming

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Richie13 (Jun 26, 2012)

I could possibly make this, how much is total cost?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			I could possibly make this, how much is total cost?
		
Click to expand...

Hello Richie,

The 4.00 time slot ws Â£35 as we are twilight, it may be another Â£10 or so for the earlier bookings, but includes food. Junior will probably update later.

Are you looking at the morning times. or the 4.00?


----------



## Junior (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all 

To confirm, we now have 2 tee times , 0948 and 0954.  Please can you send me via cheque or bank transfer (PM me for details) Â£47.50, 
Karl102 & Liverbirdie, your balance is Â£25.   Weather pending , I'll join you if no one else fancies the PM tee time.   

***Please note, there are still 2 slots left for the morning and 1 for the 4:04 time slot, possibly 2 depending on GregBWFC confirmation.    Please feel free to ask friends or members of your club and let me know,   GM team , not sure when you guys are driving up for the Open but let me know if any of the staff want to play in this as it is the Friday before ***   

If anyone has a decent camera, please can you bring it.   I only have the one on my phone which can be hit and miss.   

-------------------------------------------- 

Bacon Butties & Coffee will be available at 0900 - For those of you who don't know me I'm the tall bald guy with 4 bacon rolls on his plate !!!!   

0948 
BrammallMac - confirmed
Stuart_C - confirmed
Birchy - confirmed

0954 
Me - confirmed
NWJ - confirmed
Louise_a - confirmed

What do people want to do for a little prize fund ? Â£5 in and Â£20 for the winner, Â£10 2nd and Â£5 for third.   I also have the inaugural North West forum trophy so will bring that for the victor !! 

1 course meal - i'm told we get the meal of the day !!

4:04
Karl_102 - confirmed after 4pm
Liverbirdie - confirmed after 4pm
Gregbwfc -  Please confirm 


Ps. Stu, Birchy, BrammallMac - can we play through


----------



## louise_a (Jun 26, 2012)

Just transfered my money Junior.


----------



## Junior (Jun 26, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Just transfered my money Junior.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise !!!


----------



## BramallMac (Jun 26, 2012)

Junior said:



			Ps. Stu, Birchy, BrammallMac - can we play through 

Click to expand...

Play through what?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2012)

BramallMac said:



			Play through what?
		
Click to expand...

So tempted to see if the leave situation in work has changed....but if i did my group would be letting everyone play through ......


----------



## Junior (Jun 26, 2012)

Scouser said:



			So tempted to see if the leave situation in work has changed....but if i did my group would be letting everyone play through ......

Click to expand...

Mate, the way i'm hitting it, its safe to say we wont be playing through as i'll be too busy looking for my ball


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2012)

Before either of the kn08 head scousers on here (apart from me) chip in ....the 4 o'clock group will be playing through!


----------



## Junior (Jun 26, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Before either of the kn08 head scousers on here (apart from me) chip in ....the 4 o'clock group will be playing through!
		
Click to expand...

So does that mean I can pencil you in for the 4:04 slot with Liverbirdie and Karl102 then ???


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2012)

21:50 here and its still light....to be honest if I play would prefer to stay away from there ugly mugs lol....  what date was settled on cant be bothered looking and I will drop you a pm tomorrow day if its free

I mean Liverbirdies and Stu C not Karls (although he may also be ugly!)


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2012)

Quite fancied Formby but timings are dreadfull for me. Can't do morning and a 4pm tee would have me home about 1am


----------



## Junior (Jun 26, 2012)

Scouser said:



			21:50 here and its still light....to be honest if I play would prefer to stay away from there ugly mugs lol....  what date was settled on cant be bothered looking and I will drop you a pm tomorrow day if its free

I mean Liverbirdies and Stu C not Karls (although he may also be ugly!)
		
Click to expand...

Its friday 13th July , let me know mate.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 26, 2012)

Right my diary is empty will check with work tomorrow


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2012)

Junior said:



			Hi all 

To confirm, we now have 2 tee times , 0948 and 0954.  Please can you send me via cheque or bank transfer (PM me for details) Â£47.50, 
Karl102 & Liverbirdie, your balance is Â£25.   Weather pending , I'll join you if no one else fancies the PM tee time.   

***Please note, there are still 2 slots left for the morning and 1 for the 4:04 time slot, possibly 2 depending on GregBWFC confirmation.    Please feel free to ask friends or members of your club and let me know,   GM team , not sure when you guys are driving up for the Open but let me know if any of the staff want to play in this as it is the Friday before ***   

If anyone has a decent camera, please can you bring it.   I only have the one on my phone which can be hit and miss.   

-------------------------------------------- 

Bacon Butties & Coffee will be available at 0900 - For those of you who don't know me I'm the tall bald guy with 4 bacon rolls on his plate !!!!   

0948 
BrammallMac - confirmed
Stuart_C - confirmed
Birchy - confirmed

0954 
Me - confirmed
NWJ - confirmed
Louise_a - confirmed

What do people want to do for a little prize fund ? Â£5 in and Â£20 for the winner, Â£10 2nd and Â£5 for third.   I also have the inaugural North West forum trophy so will bring that for the victor !! 

1 course meal - i'm told we get the meal of the day !!

4:04
Karl_102 - confirmed after 4pm
Liverbirdie - confirmed after 4pm
Gregbwfc -  Please confirm 


Ps. Stu, Birchy, BrammallMac - can we play through 

Click to expand...

Hi Junior, PM me your bank details.

Are the 4.04 lads in the comp also, if so I'll send the extra Â£5.00.

Come on Scouse, work your dinner and go for the 4.04 slot. Haven't you got an eye test, that afternoon (nudge,nudge,wink,wink), if not you should get one!!! 

I'll even give you some commandos from the bottom of my bag, to put in the lakes.

LB


----------



## Birchy (Jun 27, 2012)

I will send you the money tomorrow Junior.

What time is everybody getting there for? I will be setting off early so i miss any traffic


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm in junior pm me payment detailsplease


----------



## Junior (Jun 27, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I'm in junior pm me payment detailsplease
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Scouser, PM sent !!! shall I put you down for the day or the 4:04 tee time ???


----------



## Junior (Jun 27, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I will send you the money tomorrow Junior.

What time is everybody getting there for? I will be setting off early so i miss any traffic 

Click to expand...

Thanks Birchy, I'll be getting there about 8:30 to get the cards and sort things out etc.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2012)

Junior said:



			Nice one Scouser, PM sent !!! shall I put you down for the day or the 4:04 tee time ???
		
Click to expand...

The morning please......but I have heard Stu is a bandit ...


----------



## Junior (Jun 27, 2012)

Scouser said:



			The morning please......but I have heard Stu is a bandit ...
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, nice one.  See you there !


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 27, 2012)

Will pay across the cash tomorrow Junior.

I'll get there early to miss the traffic aswell.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 27, 2012)

I have just been looking at the card, some interesting holes from the red tees, 2 par 4s that are longer than a couple of par 5s at my place and neither are stoke index 1 or 2. Stroke index one is what appears to be for me a reachable in 3 par 5 and stroke index 2 is one of the shortest par 4s on the course. Should be interesting.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2012)

Junior transferred the money......Â£47.50

what have I done....can we have a prize for last place please ......ne:


----------



## Junior (Jun 27, 2012)

I've hear nothing but good things about it Louise, I believe its hosting a Euro-pro event again so will hopefully be in good nick. 

Scouser, i'll see what I can dig our re a booby prize !!

Not sure how to manage the prize fund, as i will be great to get the PM tee time in the swindle. . . . but the timings will mean quite a gap between the two.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2012)

Junior said:



			Scouser, i'll see what I can dig our re a booby prize !!
		
Click to expand...

I will accept a full custom fit ...saying that I will need new balls buy then end of the round ..........not that I am planning on scoring nil poit!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2012)

Balance of Â£25 sent, ar kid, which I think is right.

LB


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2012)

LB is it true that Stu_C is of 5 now?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2012)

Scouser said:



			LB is it true that Stu_C is of 5 now?
		
Click to expand...

He might be one of 5, I don't know.

If you mean off 5, no chance.

I had a cut after finishing 3rd last night, now down to 8.8.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			He might be one of 5, I don't know.

If you mean off 5, no chance.

I had a cut after finishing 3rd last night, now down to 8.8.
		
Click to expand...

Thats twice in 2 days you have called the spelling police on me ..... And to think I get paid to write reports what is the world coming too to two?


----------



## louise_a (Jun 27, 2012)

Still 22.8 = loadsashots


----------



## Scouser (Jun 27, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Still 22.8 = loadsashots
		
Click to expand...

24= notenough


----------



## BramallMac (Jun 28, 2012)

Balance sent - Â£47.50.

After my performance in the Team Match last night it looks like the competition for last place is going to be fierce.


----------



## Junior (Jun 28, 2012)

BramallMac said:



			Balance sent - Â£47.50.

After my performance in the Team Match last night it looks like the competition for last place is going to be fierce.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, not many people are optimistic of a good score . . . .I therefore will look forward to seeing all the 40+ point cards


----------



## Birchy (Jun 28, 2012)

Junior said:



			Cheers mate, not many people are optimistic of a good score . . . .I therefore will look forward to seeing all the 40+ point cards 

Click to expand...

Im optimistic at the moment but this meet is still a long way off in golf terms! . Give it 2 weeks and my game will be a train wreck again .

P.S Ive just sent the balance of Â£47.50 via bank transfer. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jun 28, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Im optimistic at the moment but this meet is still a long way off in golf terms! . Give it 2 weeks and my game will be a train wreck again .

P.S Ive just sent the balance of Â£47.50 via bank transfer. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

cheers Birchy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2012)

Junior said:



			Cheers mate, not many people are optimistic of a good score . . . .I therefore will look forward to seeing all the 40+ point cards 

Click to expand...

I'm going to rip it up,break it in half and spit in the hole.

 - My driver after 10 holes, that is.

I've only played it once (in winter). The only reason I didn't lose 6 balls, was becuase the lakes were ice-bound. Actually finished about 2 balls up.

I predict for me 38 points.

Come on what have you got.......


----------



## Junior (Jun 28, 2012)

I think 34 for me, I playing ok but throw in a couple of blobs and 3 putt bogeys , 34 sounds about right.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 28, 2012)

Paid the balance across Junior.

If you want any more for a prize fund etc in advance just let me know.

I'll put myself down for 31 points.....

Played quite well there last year but probably won't have such a good day on the greens again.....(ever perhaps !!)


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2012)

5 points and walking off after the 12th due to loss of balls even with 48 ad 333 on order.....


----------



## BramallMac (Jun 28, 2012)

25 and 4 lost.  Ever the optimitst


----------



## louise_a (Jun 28, 2012)

Junior said:



			Cheers mate, not many people are optimistic of a good score . . . .I therefore will look forward to seeing all the 40+ point cards 

Click to expand...

I'll do my best to oblige but half way through todays round I have developed a tendancy to hit my drives off the heel of my driver, not a good thing!


----------



## Scouser (Jun 28, 2012)

Im looking at no more than 15 points.....Liverbirdie will be along shortly to confirm this :mmm:


----------



## Scouser (Jun 29, 2012)

Emergency lesson booked....... Not good I would like to appologise to my group now ....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 29, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Emergency lesson booked....... Not good I would like to appologise to my group now ....
		
Click to expand...

Emergency lesson - measure your swing speed, check your alignment, pass the de-fibrilator. Clear!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Jun 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Emergency lesson - measure your swing speed, check your alignment, pass the de-fibrilator. Clear!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Time of death 13:20


----------



## Junior (Jun 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Emergency lesson - measure your swing speed, check your alignment, pass the de-fibrilator. Clear!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Emergency lesson ???  There's a couple of weeks yet for you to get nervous and then knob one off the first


----------



## Scouser (Jun 29, 2012)

Junior said:



			Emergency lesson ???  There's a couple of weeks yet for you to get nervous and then knob one off the first 

Click to expand...

The first normally goes well its the other 141 that I have problems with ..........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 29, 2012)

Junior said:



			Emergency lesson ???  There's a couple of weeks yet for you to get nervous and then knob one off the first 

Click to expand...

The first is nimps, no problem there.

It's later on it gets "lively", or wet.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 30, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			The first is nimps, no problem there.

It's later on it gets "lively", or wet.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2012)

Scouser said:










Click to expand...

Thanks, Captain Hook.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 30, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks, Captain Hook.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 4, 2012)

Scouser said:



			21:50 here and its still light....to be honest if I play would prefer to stay away from there ugly mugs lol....  what date was settled on cant be bothered looking and I will drop you a pm tomorrow day if its free

I mean Liverbirdies and Stu C not Karls (although he may also be ugly!)
		
Click to expand...

been called worse  
mainly by hid actually......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2012)

Junior, did you get my balance payment, ok?

Any other takers for the 4.00 slot?


----------



## louise_a (Jul 10, 2012)

weather not looking great for friday


----------



## Junior (Jul 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Junior, did you get my balance payment, ok?

Any other takers for the 4.00 slot?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, GregBWFC never got back to me, so it looks like its just you and Karl102.  If my gear isn't soaking from the morning i'll play the PM too !!


----------



## Junior (Jul 11, 2012)

louise_a said:



			weather not looking great for friday 

Click to expand...

It's ok Louise, after Monday at Gainsborough my gear is still drying out !!!


----------



## Junior (Jul 11, 2012)

OK all, just a refresher post . . . . . 

Bacon Butties & Coffee will be available at 0900 - For those of you who don't know me I'm the tall bald guy with 4 bacon rolls on his plate !!!! 

0948 
BrammallMac - confirmed
Stuart_C - confirmed
Birchy - confirmed

0954 
Me - confirmed
NWJ - confirmed
Louise_a - confirmed
Scouser - confirmed

I'll sort out some prizes for the winner and nearest the pin and longest drive & I also have the inaugural North West forum trophy so will bring that for the victor !! 

1 course meal - i'm told we get the meal of the day !!

4:04
Karl_102 - confirmed after 4pm
Liverbirdie - confirmed after 4pm
Me - weather pending 
Gregbwfc - Please confirm & reply to your pm 

If anyone else wishes to join us on the day, or if anyone is running late on the day, just drop me a line.  My mobile number is 07709422655

Thanks , Andy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello Junior, I sent my balance payment via Barclays online banking, check again and if not received I'll give you the cash on Friday.

LB


----------



## Junior (Jul 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Junior, I sent my balance payment via Barclays online banking, check again and if not received I'll give you the cash on Friday.

LB
		
Click to expand...

Got it on the 27th mate. 

Cheers !!


----------



## teetime72 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi.Guys.Sorry I couldn`t make it this time,but I hope you have

a good day and the weather is kind to you.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 11, 2012)

latest forecast seems a bit better.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 11, 2012)

Just so people are aware I picked up an injury today .......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



Just so people are aware I picked up an injury today .......
		
Click to expand...


What was his name


----------



## Scouser (Jul 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			What was his name  

Click to expand...

You checked the train times yet ......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



Just so people are aware I am a Scouser and on Friday I will be in(front of a)jury ....
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for yer.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fixed that for yer.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm


----------



## BramallMac (Jul 12, 2012)

BBC Forecast for Formby is now DRY until 4pm.  Sorry for the afternoon players, but you should have taken the day off like me.

Apologies also to the morning team, as this means I am likely to be wearing shorts.

Iain


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2012)

BramallMac said:



			BBC Forecast for Formby is now DRY until 4pm.  Sorry for the afternoon players, but you should have taken the day off like me.

Apologies also to the morning team, as this means I am likely to be wearing shorts.

Iain
		
Click to expand...

Boooooooo


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bbc says it will be dry all day until 10pm!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 12, 2012)

See you tomorrow chaps, last minute handicap change, I have gone back to 23.


----------



## Junior (Jul 13, 2012)

Bacon butties are served in the 19th hole, which is through the main reception and on the right !!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 13, 2012)

Junior said:



			Bacon butties are served in the 19th hole, which is through the main reception and on the right !!
		
Click to expand...

There is a sale on all waterproofs, which is on the left....


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 13, 2012)

have a great day people,wish i was able to join you maybe next year,forecast heavy showers and a chance of thunder storms later,but when have they ever been right,GOOD LUCK .


----------



## louise_a (Jul 13, 2012)

I am back home, but I will let Junior post the official review before posting add ons.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2012)

Enjoyable day ...pity about the weather!


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2012)

Forgot to say............ BIG thanks to Junior for arranging it and NWJ and Louise for allowing me to play.............badly ne:


----------



## Birchy (Jul 13, 2012)

Had a very enjoyable day despite some torrential rain on the back 9. Thanks very much to Junior for organising it very well and for all the people who played and were great company .


----------



## louise_a (Jul 13, 2012)

I think modest is preventing Junior posting, thanks go to him for arranging the day and to the two Scouser and NWJ? (I thought it was Bramall Mac!) as well as Junior for the company.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2012)

louise_a said:



			(I thought it was Bramall Mac!)
		
Click to expand...

Your soooooooooooooooooo wrong it was Ian :rofl:

(or just in case Iain)


----------



## louise_a (Jul 13, 2012)

But which Ian?


----------



## Scouser (Jul 13, 2012)

louise_a said:



			But which Ian?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows...............................I just thought saying it was Ian would be a safer bet :clap:


----------



## Junior (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for a top day everyone.  Put a little report on in the lounge section for peoples perusal.


----------

